# Introducing- New Malinois Puppy



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is Aedan, fresh off the plane from Germany this week.




























He is a 9 week old Belgian Malinois.

One more-










What?? I don't like tags....


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

He is adorable!!! I bet you are having a blast with him.  Looking forward to watching him grow and develop.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Soooooo adorable! Looks full of mischief.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh he is such a cutie!!!
Nessa


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hey! gimme dat PUPPEH!!!

lol..he's gorgeous..


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful pup - lucky you!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will try and get more pics soon!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Adorable! I love the "who, me?" look in the last picture.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Here he was Sat night at training. Poor Holly, who wanted to pet him, he wanted to chew on her!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Locke said:


> Soooooo adorable! Looks full of mischief.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Aedan!! A nice strong name, for a nice, strong fella!!  Congrats on your cute little bundle of joy!! *jealous* Cant wait to see how he "turns out" for you!!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, he is full of it! BUt I wouldn't have them any other way!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! Can't wait to see this guy growing up and working. I love his mask.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Inga said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Can't wait to see this guy growing up and working. I love his mask.


ME TOO!

Here is his dad, I think he has his mask and diamond on the head.

Easiest to see on this pic...


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

soo cute! the ears are adorable and goodness he looks like trouble! hehe so much fun!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

He's adorable. I love that coloration too. It's so striking.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have a feeling he will be exceptionally good at the " but mom i really dont know how all of this paper/stuffing/plastic/(insert material here) got here" face all the while sitting right in the middle of all of it


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, yes I am also sure he will be VERY good at that. The other night I did not latch his crate well, and got awoken at 7am by Aedan bouncing on my head. For a loose 10 week old Malinois, he did very little damage to himself or the house. I think he figure out he needed to come find his person first thing...


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Video before he shipped here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6SjsZmKONc

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEC4UJ4gO0s

(last one still uploading....)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

He has HUGEEE ears!! I can't believe he's only 9 weeks old. He looks older than that  Must be his expressions!

Btw, I'm curious.. how many hours was his flight? Did he have a connecting flight at all? How did he take it?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

lucidity said:


> He has HUGEEE ears!! I can't believe he's only 9 weeks old. He looks older than that  Must be his expressions!
> 
> Btw, I'm curious.. how many hours was his flight? Did he have a connecting flight at all? How did he take it?


No connecting flight, he flew straight from Frankfurt to Los Angeles. Flight was 12 hours, but you need to add in the 3 hours before flight in Germany, and 3 hours after flight here in the USA. Then a 2 1/2 hour drive home. He did fine with it, in my experience the solid nerved puppies always do. He came out bouncing, biting, and ready to go. No poop in crate, either, he waited until we got home.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow!! That's awesome that he waited until he got home to poop!

I'm moving in a couple of months.. just needed to know more about what to do about the flight.  My flight will be 20 hours in total, including a 2.5 hour stopover. The flight goes like this: 13 hours over the Pacific, 2.5 hours layover, 3.5 hours to destination. I don't know if Cadence will be able to handle it.  I'm thinking if I got a really big crate for him, he can at least go and potty in one corner and sleep comfortably in the other?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Puppy legs! Puppy ears! Puppy breath! <3!!!

What are your plans with him? Schutzhund like his daddy?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Wow!! That's awesome that he waited until he got home to poop!
> 
> I'm moving in a couple of months.. just needed to know more about what to do about the flight.  My flight will be 20 hours in total, including a 2.5 hour stopover. The flight goes like this: 13 hours over the Pacific, 2.5 hours layover, 3.5 hours to destination. I don't know if Cadence will be able to handle it.  I'm thinking if I got a really big crate for him, he can at least go and potty in one corner and sleep comfortably in the other?


I brought home a 14 month old Malinois from Finland 2 years ago. It was a 24 hour total in flight time, including a layover in Frankfurt. He did just fine, no soiling his crate, and right at home when he brought him out at LAX. I think the flight was more stressful for ME.





Michiyo-Fir said:


> Puppy legs! Puppy ears! Puppy breath! <3!!!
> 
> What are your plans with him? Schutzhund like his daddy?



Both his mom and dad are IPO3, his father has competed in 13 Championships. He also sired Bendix vom Adlerauge who was both the FCI (all breed) and FMBB (Belgian Varieties) World Champion IPO3 in 2009. So yep yep yep he's for schutzhund.  Very excited about him.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

he makes me want to start singing "Radar Love" for some strange reason.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i think we need new/more pictures of this little booger


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll work on that tomorrow. He is growing into his ears a bit.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow is he a sweetheart.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

He's so handsome & cute! I love Malinois. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue Heeler (Jul 11, 2010)

I love him! Lucky you!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muix5hl3tMU

Malinois Zoomies.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

lol - he's adorable! puppy zoomies are the best.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks! Maybe I can get more pics tonight at training...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Please do.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have been totally ignoring this thread...the temptation to go find the 'windy desert' and smuggle someone else's mali puppy across the border is far too great....

He is beautiful Maligator. I thought he was going to be an "F" puppy? How did you pick Aeden as a name? It's a great name, I'm just nosey.
LOL


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

How adorable. Lovely Malinois...he and Ninja look almost identical minus the black on the tail.


----------

